# Piedmont



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

Fished Piedmont today from 7 til 3. Caught 40+ saugeyes with only 5 big enough to keep. Seems weird but the fish haven't gotten any bigger since the 15" law went into effect. Seems like each year the average size fish gets smaller. Any thoughts?


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

lol... sounds like Atwood lake. I've caught great numbers there, but hardly ever a keeper.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Are they still stocking every year ? Those juvies seem to bite all the time and the good ones don't have a chance to get to the bait ! Tom


----------



## MY EYES (Mar 23, 2010)

Never fished Piedmont before!! Is it like the other lakes? Is the concentration area around the spillway and below? Is it a combative style fishing with elbow to elbow banks? Thanks


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

MY EYES said:


> Never fished Piedmont before!! Is it like the other lakes? Is the concentration area around the spillway and below? Is it a combative style fishing with elbow to elbow banks? Thanks


fish the dam area...you will have the bank to yourself, thats a good spot 4 eyes


----------



## catchin_eyes (Mar 20, 2010)

Had the same results with piedmont last couple of years. A fish every cast, but all very small fish. The size limit will work, just going to take some time.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Anyone been to piedmont this past week or past few days have a report?


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

Did very well today. Got a 2 man limit fishing from marina bay to the dam. Caught 35-40 fish total. Finally found some decent sized fish. Tried to post pic from my iPhone but I kept getting file upload error. Will post pics once I figure out how to get them from my phone. Cold morning but it warmed up nicely.


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

Here is a pic of today's catch.


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

Catfish_hunter. Got your pm. Will shoot you back a PM.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Not to Shatty......lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

what they been biting on up there? went up last week and only caught a dink ski while bass fishing.


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

Way to whack em Schatty!!!


----------



## baiterben (Apr 8, 2012)

mmm mmm. they sure look tasty. Great job!


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

Anybody have advice on a starting point/program for eyes or ski for this weekend? Its been years since we have fished piedmont.


Thanks Andrew


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

kasting king said:


> Anybody have advice on a starting point/program for eyes or ski for this weekend? Its been years since we have fished piedmont.
> 
> 
> Thanks Andrew


Andy, fish should still be around the roadbed area and back towards the marina...i would start in 18' and work my way shallow!!! leadcore and cranks trolled all thru there was working for guys recently, we didnt do as well with vibes but still caught fish! Good Luck! I would join ya bet headed to Maumee fri-sun!


----------



## j-fox.4 (Jun 30, 2007)

anybody mind sharing a water temp?


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

41 by 1 O'clock today.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

If the smallest fish in the above picture are at the legal 15" inch size limit then the 3 biggest are giants for Piedmont.


----------



## Reel em In (Jun 20, 2004)

Thinking the same thing Lewis


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

All are over 15". The three biggest in the pic are between 22 and 24". We have been catching about 20 fish between 14 and 14.5 inches each trip this year. Hopefully these fish eat well and grow an inch yet this year. Caught lots yesterday and today but only pulled 4 keepers out of about 70 fish.


----------



## fisherFL (Oct 23, 2012)

Schatty said:


> All are over 15". The three biggest in the pic are between 22 and 24". We have been catching about 20 fish between 14 and 14.5 inches each trip this year. Hopefully these fish eat well and grow an inch yet this year. Caught lots yesterday and today but only pulled 4 keepers out of about 70 fish.


I get to fish piedmont in the summer time because my dads buddy has a cabin down there but I was wondering do you target them in the same areas in the summer as you would now?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

This time of year there are lots of saugeye around the dam area to the marina. Once the water warms up and after the spawn the fish usually scatter and you can find them throughout the lake on shallow flats. We catch saugeyes in as little as 4 or 5 feet of water in May and June.


----------



## Dman (Mar 20, 2012)

Was at Piedmont on 3/29. Couldn't find the right combo for the eyes but did manage 2 ski's. One dink about 22 and another 33 inch. Would like to know the combo for the eyes if anyone can help! Tried jigging vibes and trolling worm harness but no luck. What did we do wrong?


----------

